# Okaloosa Island Pier - 4-26-11



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Went out to OIP this morning around 6 and stayed til 1045. Saw 1 King caught about 630-645, but there were spanish biting. I saw a couple pretty big spanish hit the deck. I took 3 home and fried them up for lunch. May go back this afternoon and try for a king.

Also saw a couple shark hook ups...and ofcourse everybodys friend Flipper.

War Eagle


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Did you see any pompano hit the deck??????


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

No I didn't but I was also near the end almost the whole time. I went back up there tonight at 4, and stayed til 730. Right after 6 o clock, it was like someone turned the macks on. King and spanish were hittin the deck one after the other. Some of the spanish were huuuge. Bigger than some kings Ive seen in the past.


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

*Spanish or Juvie Kings*

Hey Loonie, You've probably fished a long time, so no offense, but is there any chance those Spanish were actually Juvenile Kings.

I learned last year that a couple of my Spanish were juvie kings.

For any people who don't know, the way you can tell is juvie kings have spots, pretty much the same as Spanish, but the juvie kings' lateral line makes a sharp angle down about 2/3 of the length of the fish -- while the Spanish lateral line stays virtually horizontal for the entire body of the fish. 

I don't know if I could have talked my way past a Game Warden on my not knowing the difference or or whether he might have nailed me. :whistling: So, I pass this on to any who might find it of interest.

Now, let's go fishing some more,

Gaffy


----------



## m_zaller (Dec 10, 2010)

Did ok there the other day. Bunch of spanish and hardtail. Flipper and a big ass cuda were gettin most of em, before they could hit the deck. But overall a fun day!


----------

